# Grant Lake, Mt Orab



## The Solution

I live about 15 min from this lake and have never heard anything about. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on this lake. Also is it worth a morning or late afternoon to try it out?


----------



## sparky1

The Solution said:


> I live about 15 min from this lake and have never heard anything about. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on this lake. Also is it worth a morning or late afternoon to try it out?


i fish grant several times a year, if u have a boat, there are two ramps.
a little tricky but work for me. i fish out of a boat and go to the north side a little deeper and lots of cover. its to steep for bank fishing over there.
but i have caught fish on the parking lot side east of the docks. look for trees laying in water. some nice crappies but lots of small ones. this lake has lots of catfish and bass. good luck


----------



## Bazzin05

Is grant an electric only lake or a 10hp limit?


----------



## The Solution

it is electric only, i do know that. I'm trying to find out how well it recovered from being drained in 2004.


----------



## lonewolf

Grant is wonderful little lake. I catch lots of bass and crappie in the spring. The summer really slowes down. The fall picks back up again. Evening in the spring seem to be best for me. The fall it is good all day. A bunch of local guys get together and hold a tournament on Sundays. The lake rebounded well after they drained it . The big crappie are still not back to the numbers they used to be. The bass are still doing good. My biggest is 6.25 lbs.


----------



## sparky1

The Solution said:


> it is electric only, i do know that. I'm trying to find out how well it recovered from being drained in 2004.


how do you find out if its electric only, when i go there the locals are using 10 hp so i did to. thx


----------



## Richman

Its ten h.p. It changed a few years back....heres a link to the Watercraft website with the new listing

http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/questions/tabid/2624/Default.aspx

Good luck

Rich


----------



## The Solution

sparky1 said:


> how do you find out if its electric only, when i go there the locals are using 10 hp so i did to. thx



Sorry for the bad info, I was just saying what was listed in the Southern Ohio Fishing Map and Guide


----------

